# Does anyone have non riding horse and human pictures?



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I was giving her a bath:


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Aw! I have a picture of me kissing Logan's nose and him 'smiling' i'll post that when I find it, that's a very cute picture btw, she's beautiful!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's one I like... :]


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

That's the cutest thing ever, horses and humans have the purest relationships. I have a picture just like the first one. ^_^ i think it's on the other computer. And I like that one too hahah


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

This is me and Bo on the... third or fourth day that he was mine =]










This is him trying to eat the rubber curry brush. He _loves _to put it in his mouth, toss his head several times, and spit it out. I don't why he likes the taste of it... it's his hair and stuff xD










I so did not feel good this day. I had a really bad cold, that hit me hard (it only lasted for a day) but I was _so _drained on energy. I wasn't sure what he would do if I rester my head on his but, he just leaned his nose more into me! We stayed like that for a few minutes before a car pulled up and redirected our attention.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

this is the love of my life, Almagro. i miss him so much. this was taken on valentines day a couple years ago. his head was huge (as was he!) so it didnt all fit in the pic. 











and this is my man and the love of his life, our broodmare, Slim N Fit.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww! Cute pics Almarago and Gillian!!! =]

AQHA13, LOVE the sunglasses!!! I just love it how your all smiley and excited, and your horse is totally opposite! She's just like 'Oh... kay... mom. Enough please.' xD


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka and I


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

This is probably my fav 'cuddly' pic of me and Dash,


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

This is me and Daisy in May or so of this year. :] Kind of at a weird angle... lol.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Aw I'm loving these pictures guys! ^_^


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb is such a goof. I did some join-up with him and afterwords he came up behind me and rested his chin on my head.







And here I was telling him I love him


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

He's such a cutie!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

How big is Caleb? He looks giant!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I love these pictures.  He's an orphan we had this year. The little boy with the ball is my baby brother when Mr. Big Stuff was in our backyard so that we could keep a close eye on him. The one of him laying down was taking a nap at school....lol. He had a good day of running and napping in the sun. The girl with all the horses around her is me about a year ago. All of those horses are sweet trail horses now  My mom has one of them. I love the babies.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

o and the girl with the colt was one of my friends that really liked him at school...lol. he was a well-socialized 3-day old.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Keep these coming guys, here is a picture of me the other day with my friends horse because I rode at her place the other day with her. His name's Angel, who in reality is quite the opposite but he has his moments. i guess;


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

Diesel Little Rocket 
Lazzy day at state fair









that is all i have at the moment.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

easyluckyfree said:


> Keep these coming guys, here is a picture of me the other day with my friends horse because I rode at her place the other day with her. His name's Angel, who in reality is quite the opposite but he has his moments. i guess;


What a GREAT shot! Props to the photographer!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Just a good camera(; 
Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## trigger (Aug 31, 2009)

*little honey*

this is one of my ponys honey.she has just turned 1.she was a rescue.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

OoO, so fun! I have tons! Ready, set, go!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I love the one with the blue halter! And really, Honey's so adorable, cutest thing ever<3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

here are me and my mare ivy! <3

this is after a show^

she gets a wee bit dirty in winter^


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My pony Moonie(1 year old Shetland Pony) trying to eat my sisters face... he loved to give kisses. Somehow he'd managed to escape into the dirt pasture next to his grassy one... little wierdo


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Just made this. Its me and Dozer =)


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Rockyxpony; Oh my god! You and your baby's soo cute!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww thanks =) Rocky thanks you too! xD


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a pic of me and my baby Dakota. I had to put him down yesterday because he contracted EEE.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Rest In Peace beautiful


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Abe and myself in June 









Heidi and I









Skyler and Peanut









Lanna and Lightning









Skyler and Gypsy


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Eve and I









Cinder and Mini Man - I know there's no human in this one, but I thought it too adorable not to share!


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

Hahah, you're right it is adorable! Can mini's be housed with regular sized horses? I'd think that the horse would crush the mini O_O


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and Noah on his first day home!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

easyluckyfree said:


> Hahah, you're right it is adorable! Can mini's be housed with regular sized horses? I'd think that the horse would crush the mini O_O


 
NO NO NO, Mini Man and Cinder are practically inseperatable! I was a little worried when he first went in with the horses, considering his size...but he doesn't take $hit from ANYONE! Cinder is lead mare in the herd and he's her sidekick! Even when the other horses try and nip or kick at him, they miss and he gets them in the hocks...so they've accepted him as partial herd leader too! Obviously we'd be in trouble if one of the horses DID connect with him, but we've been fortunate enough that they've all sorted out their differences with nothing more than nicks and scrapes! I can't bubble wrap them and I felt mean keeping him by himself.


----------

